# What's your favorite Weather Site?



## 353628 (Jun 30, 2006)

What Weather site do monitor, I just saw a post about ACCUWEATHER.COM and checked it out. It's a nice site because they project out to 15 days. I've always used the www.noaa.gov site as a favorite because after all they are the government and a lot of the other sites information comes from them, but since I live on the Canadian Border (International Falls MN) we are on the fringe of the radar. If storm's are coming in from the north I'll check out the Canadian weather service @ http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html

What are you favorite weather sites?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I use weather dot com the NOAA website. I use firefox 2.0 as a web browser and there is a plug in that has currant temperature and next two days forecast along with radar and WX warnings or advisories, all at the bottom of the screen.


----------

